# where do you buy your chemistry?



## wyogirl (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey all--

I'm shopping around for B/W film and print chemistry.  I am using D76 and Dektol developers and I haven't decided on a fixer yet.

Anyway, where is the best place to buy from online?


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 7, 2013)

I buy all of mine from Freestyle.


----------



## terri (Nov 7, 2013)

I love Freestyle!   Always get perfect orders and they are as nice as can be.  

I will use B&H if for some reason I can't find what I want at Freestyle...doesn't happen much.   Freestyle makes it their business to cater to the film geeks.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 7, 2013)

terri said:


> Freestyle makes it their business to cater to the film geeks.


One reason I prefer to shop there.


B&H will not ship ORM-D items - I have no clue why.  A lot of photo chemistry is classified ORM-D.


----------



## timor (Nov 7, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> Hey all--
> 
> I'm shopping around for B/W film and print chemistry.  I am using D76 and Dektol developers and I haven't decided on a fixer yet.
> 
> Anyway, where is the best place to buy from online?


 You Amanda better check this out:
Photographers' Formulary Inc.
Close to you, very good people, totally dedicated to film photography. It is the last place on Earth making photographic glycin and amidol.


----------



## limr (Nov 7, 2013)

Freestyle is great but their shipping is kind of high. I have been developing with Caffenol, which is a homemade developer. Got the instant coffee from the grocery story and the Vitamin C and washing soda from Amazon. I've been buying fixer from the local lab where I've been getting my film developed, partly to make up for some of the money they're no longer getting from me for b&w developing. They're still doing my color film.

I am sticking with the Caffenol for now because I can dump it down the sink safely (house is on a septic system, not municipal) and because it works pretty damn good


----------



## ann (Nov 8, 2013)

Calumet , as I can get the supplies in 2 days.  Some times from Freestyle but the shipping takes at least 5 days. Unusual chemicals from The Photographer's Formulary

However, I buy in large amounts for the lab at school which effects my choice


----------

